# Precision .30-cal rifle



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'm in the market for a precision .30-cal (.300 or .308 ideal) bolt-action rifle for target work at ranges greater than 100 yrds, out to perhaps 300 yrds (maybe longer, in time).

Right now, I like the Savage Model 11FXP3 chambered in plain old .308. I can't afford to shoot any of the new short magnums right now. I also like that particular Savage line for its price ($500 and under).

I've heard from a number of sources that it's accurate, and that Savages in general have a reputation for accuracy. What I want to know is, has anyone owned a 111FCXP3, an 11FXP3, or a 111FXP3? If so, how was the accuracy on it (accuracy and price are really my only two considerations).

Also, are there any other rifles in the price range that I should consider? Please note that I already heard about the Remington 700 series, and I'm really not interested in one.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

I've owned and currently have Savage bolt actions in 308 as well as other calibers in both long and short actions. The 10/11/12/14 series are all short actions. The 110/111/112/116/116 are long actions. The factory rifle chambered in .308 will be a short action. The model number designates action, stock, barrel contour and length, moly blue or stainless, magazine type, as well scope package, etc. You might want to check the Savage Arms web page for more information about the number/letter code. www.savagearms.com

As to precision, All of the bolt Savages I've had would group under 1 inch right out of the box and 2 of them were close to 1/2 inch groups. With a bit of work bedding, tweaking the trigger, changing the recoil lug, load development, all of them could get down to 1/2 inch groups on a good day.

You can expect the same initial performance of around 1" groups from most any Remington, Winchester, Tika, Ruger etc but they are much more difficult to make the necessary changes to find he magic 1/2" without extensive work. The secret is Savages floating bolt head and barrel nut system - no need to true the action face and easy to set the optimum headspace to your choice of brass and dies.

If you expect precision to be consistenly under 1/2", I'm afraid you will be dissapointed unless you are ready to invest an additional $4-500 for a match grade custom barrel chambered and matched to your action and with extensive stock work. The Savage action is not built to bench rifle tolerences and just won't yield groups under .3 inch.

For long range shooting, out to 600 and 1,000 yards, especially Palma competition, the Savage does well with a shooter that can read the wind and understands the ballistics of his rifle.

By the way, the Savage chambered in .308 are designed against the 168 gr boatail at 2560 fps.

I would reccommend you look closely at the 12BVSS series with the better laminate stock. Expect to pay somewhere around $550 for the the top of the line BVSS - 26", SS fluted heavy weight varmint contour barrel, metal pillars and lite wieght trigger spring.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have the model you listed, but I have a 10FP in 308. It has the accutrigger, which I really like. It came from the factory at 1 1/2 pounds, since I use the rifle for hunting as well as targets I adjusted it to 2 1/2. I get consistent .5" groups with Blk Hills 168 SMK's, with several groups as low as .25" at 100 yards. I have also gotten some .5 to .75" groups at 200. These rifles will shoot.

I agree with Kiwi about the 12BVSS. I am not sure what stock comes on the model you are looking at. If it is the factory synthetic, plan on changing it right away. I put my 10FP in a Bell & Carlson Duramaxx, changed and bedded the recoil lug and skim bedded the action.

For a wealth on information on Savage rifles go here:

http://www.savageshooters.net/

Good luck and Good shooting!

huntin1


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

I bought a Tikka(one of Sakos subs) Whitetail Hunter in 22-250 a couple years ago for the same money as a Savage. VERY accurate. A little easier on the eyes than a Savage( I hate the barrel lug) I am very happy with it.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Heh, of course I'm going to change the barrel. All my competiton pieces (I'm a former handgun guy) have had barrel jobs. Much easier on a Glock than a rifle, as the Glock parts just sort of pop apar and back together. And, of course, while I've got the stock off to do the barrel, I might as well swap out the stock.

But yeah...I'm taking a real hard look at the BVSS and the 10FP now.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 11, 2005)

Take a close look at the Tikka's. they use the same barrels as the $2000 Sakos- the action is smoother than any other rifle, free floating barrel, trigger is amazing (same as Sako), all tested at factory for sub 1" moa.

Take it from an old fart that who owns everything from $50 single shots to $8000 customs, Tikka is an exceptional gun. Anyone who sees/shoots them is blown-away. NO BS

PS. My older Tikka's are worth more than I paid for them - they hold their value.

God Bless


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Tikka's are all well and good, but around here, they're still going for $900. I'm a college kid. That's kind of out of the question unless the damn gun is going to guide the bullets to the X _and_ get me an A in Social and Economic History of Africa.

The total project cost for this gun, including a very high-power varmint/target scope and whatever aftermarket stuff I think I need, is going to be around seven or eight hundred dollars, the expense spread out over several months. I can live with an ugly stock.

Thus, I like the Savage 10FP. Comes in the tried-and-true .308, has AccuTrigger, and seems to be considered a fairly accurate gun. I can swap out the stock about the same time I adjust the trigger to my specific preference (since you have to remove the stock to adjust an AccuTrigger, might as well do it then anyway). It's got the free-floating barrel I fell in love with on my Ruger 10/22-TAL factory race rifle, and it's well-supported by the aftermarket.

Which means that if I hit the lottery, I can buy a MacMillan stock in a marbled flourescent finish to prove I have great taste in stocks, but no taste in colors.


----------

